

Silicon Valley after a Microsoft/Yahoo merger: a contrarian view - wave
http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/02/silicon-valley.html

======
apathy
Marc <3 I, but here's an even more obvious reason:

it looks like MSFT wants to use YHOO's infrastructure to launch its own cloud
computing platform (that doesn't suck). That means more competition for AWS
and GAE, and _that_ would be a massive net positive for startups that want to
lower their fixed operating costs and consequently increase their freedom to
dip their toes in risky waters.

(JMHO, as always)

